# Josie and Sweet Pea



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just when I thought I was done kidding for the 2015 season an awesome opportunity came up lol. I got a great deal on these girls and they are both heavy bred exposed late June to late July. They are both nigis bred to a pretty nigi buck. Josie is the red and white one and Pea is the other. I think she looks like a bay paint but the previous owner said chamomise (not sure if spelled right). What do you guys think? Any guesses on how many? The sire has only produced doe kids so far so I will probably get bucks lol. Last pic is the sire


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice score!! Should be pretty babies, looks like the one is carrying twins at least, keep us updated!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not good at this by any means but I'm going to guess anyways!!:think: exposed late June to late July huh hmmm. . .So I'm going to guess 2 for Josie a doe kid and buckling and on Pea a single doe kid. No matter what they are I'm sure they will be super cute, good luck!!:girl:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys and that sounds good. One thing I will say is the pictures do not acquitly display how big around they are. I might have to get out my measuring tape  Also Pea apparently looked the same last year and had twins but I am leaning towards a single on her. Josie had one set of twins and has had triplets every set since so I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am really frustrated here. It looks like to me Josie is in heat today. Has clear dripping discharge, mounting other does, flagging like crazy!!! And she stood for my buck three times that I have seen. The previous owner insists that she is bred because she felt kids. I can't feel any and also she hasn't bagged up at all since I got her. Also she was really overweight when I got her and she has slimed down some now. I think she is in heat... does that sound right to you?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lovely picture I know but this is her and him doing the deed and her arching her back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to draw blood and send it in to BioTracking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would be sure to test her for pregnancy before exposing her to the buck like that. She sure looks preggo in that first pic. And will have a discharge like that now. She should be getting close to kidding. The flagging ect is strange. But man, she looks preggo if that is her in that first pic.

Have you ever seen any blood from her vulva?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

No blood or any sign of abortion. I don't want to miss my chance if this is heat. She isn't in with the buck anymore and there was no foul play. I'm going to draw blood on everyone in a few days so we will see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What ended up happening with Josie and Sweet Pea? Did either end up kidding in December?! Maybe I missed the kidding thread.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope turns out they weren't bred at all, just chunky  hopefully josie should be due for may kids now though. I am kind of upset I got sold two bred does who turned out open. The lady I got them from swears they were bred and claims they must of had a miscarriage on my watch but there was never any blood or anything off about the way they were acting so I highly doubt it.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey, I know these goats!!! I actually owned two goats that came from that lady, one of them was Sweet Peas sister!! Small world! I absolutely love love love Josie, she was my favorite when I visited. I also bought Sweet Pea's sister being reassured that she was bred, and she wasn't. I found out later that they were being fed dog food for extra protein and cigarettes to deworm them.  I'm glad you have these girls!!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh gosh! That Is horrible! She keeps texting me and asking how they are and I sent her a picture the other day and she blew up on me. Josie has slimed down some now (I can feel her ribs when you press, I couldn't before) and she said she must be very ill from a miscarriage. Last time I checked does who are very ill from a miscarriage don't come in heat but hey maybe that's just me.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry they were not bred! I would have certainly thought so as well -maybe you can practice the bouncing technique as it is a good indicator for you in the future.
With her getting defensive and snippy - that's because the info comes from you, I would have a vet check them, and refer that back to her...

Goats can be so tricky, I have a doe that will look big one day, and not the next. I started weighing them regularly to see if they gain weight, I'm convinced they hold air in there (those burps must come from somewhere, lol).


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Oh gosh! That Is horrible! She keeps texting me and asking how they are and I sent her a picture the other day and she blew up on me. Josie has slimed down some now (I can feel her ribs when you press, I couldn't before) and she said she must be very ill from a miscarriage. Last time I checked does who are very ill from a miscarriage don't come in heat but hey maybe that's just me.


Yup, that's her!! I've mentioned her in threads on here before....difficult interactions for sure. I sold both of my girls from her because they both started stalking/butting my kids. After I sold them I found out that they weren't full ND like she claimed when she sold them to me, even going so far as saying she might be able to get registration papers for me. From what I gathered from another nearby breeder, she has burned bridges with a lot of the Arkansas "goat community".


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Sorry they were not bred! I would have certainly thought so as well -maybe you can practice the bouncing technique as it is a good indicator for you in the future.
> With her getting defensive and snippy - that's because the info comes from you, I would have a vet check them, and refer that back to her...
> 
> Goats can be so tricky, I have a doe that will look big one day, and not the next. I started weighing them regularly to see if they gain weight, I'm convinced they hold air in there (those burps must come from somewhere, lol).


I will definitely look into those things in the future!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Yup, that's her!! I've mentioned her in threads on here before....difficult interactions for sure. I sold both of my girls from her because they both started stalking/butting my kids. After I sold them I found out that they weren't full ND like she claimed when she sold them to me, even going so far as saying she might be able to get registration papers for me. From what I gathered from another nearby breeder, she has burned bridges with a lot of the Arkansas "goat community".


Wow, so Sweet Pea isn't 100% either? It doesn't really matter show wise because I can't show her kids anyway but that might impact her milk production. :/


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Wow, so Sweet Pea isn't 100% either? It doesn't really matter show wise because I can't show her kids anyway but that might impact her milk production. :/


I'm not totally sure, do you know who her mom is? If her mom is "Pookie" then no. I think her dad is "Blackhawk"? He is registered ND.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yep Pookie and Blackhawk. Well poo, thank you so much for talking with me about this. It has been very helpful


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm sorry, it's such a bummer. I felt the same way. I had Pookie and Luna, which is Pea's sister/Pookie's daughter. Pookie milked about a quart a day and it was great tasting, but she was super cranky, mean, disrespectful... She would have been a good milk goat other than her bad attitude. For a family milker, Sweet Pea should be good for you. Supposedly Blackhawk improves udder height so that's good! I ended up talking with Pookie's breeder after my buyer asked about registering Luna, and that was how I found out she's not pure ND, but has lamancha and who knows what else in her background.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, her face never seemed quite the right shape/length for a nigi. She will hopefully be a good milker. He additude isn't too bad but Josie is a real queen B. She hates my other goats except sweet pea and bites me when I'm not paying attention! Even if they only have bottom teeth that hurts!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, Josie is herd queen for sure! She had told me she butted another doe so hard she made her abort, but now I'm wondering if there could be other issues, maybe with the buck? Since none of the girls were actually bred...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well it turns out Sweet Pea is bred she started bagging up almost 2 weeks ago. The test did say if they are past a certain day in pregnancy it might not work.(why)?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahh!! What a roller coaster!! 

Congrats though, can't wait to see the kids!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! I'm excited


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We need photo proof!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is on my other thread "Sweet Pea" in labor now!


----------

